
An extremely minimalistic puzzle game - thekiller
http://pnpgame.com/?y
======
dang
Sockpuppet voting is not allowed on HN.

------
Nadya
That was fun once I figured it out! Broke 900 on my second attempt. My first
attempt involved me losing before I matched anything because I didn't know
what to do. Then I read the instructions in the comment and had a blast.
Amazing how fun a simple puzzle game could be. It got challenging at 700+.

[http://i.imgur.com/RBgqKYS.png](http://i.imgur.com/RBgqKYS.png)

I can't play anymore after the surprise though. It won't let me merge 3 and 4.
Possible bug or does the objective change? I saw multiplication but nothing
multiplies to a prime so I couldn't figure it out.

Was I supposed to take 2x2=4 and 1x3 = 3 and then take 3+4 for 7? That was my
only idea but I stopped.

[http://i.imgur.com/0yEr0ig.png](http://i.imgur.com/0yEr0ig.png)

~~~
Nadya
Heh... 1x7 I'm silly :) I got bored, does the multiplication part ever get
faster?

[http://i.imgur.com/GJUqE5f.png](http://i.imgur.com/GJUqE5f.png)

------
thekiller
The game is number-based, barley-break-like. The goal is to find a sum of two
differently colored cells equal to unfilled one, merge them and move to that
unfilled cell in a limited time. Goal by goal the gameplay becomes harder and
harder and there is a surprise for ones who reach 900 points.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Thanks. I _totally_ failed to figure out what I was supposed to try to do...

------
lotofmonks
Thats sickest one for sure

------
dddssddzzzzzz
wow, that's exciting

